# Radicallovenow - a pledge to love Muslims



## Pergamum (Oct 9, 2011)

Radical Love Campaign - Home

What do you think of this?



> Challenging followers of Christ to love Muslims as He does.
> 
> Christian relationships with Muslims have often been characterized by conflict, fear and lack of love. This is the opposite of the way Jesus taught his people to live. As his followers, we are promised a love that casts out fear. We are commanded to love neighbor and even enemy. Therefore we resolve to imitate and obey Jesus by making the following pledge:
> 
> ...





Anything objectionable that you can see?


----------



## Covenant Joel (Oct 9, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> Radical Love Campaign - Home
> 
> What do you think of this?
> 
> Anything objectionable that you can see?



In terms of what is actually stated, it sounds pretty good. I'm fairly certain that this comes from Rick Love, and given his involvement in the A Common Word response, I'm not entirely confident in his approach.

But again, in terms of what is actually stated, I think we need much more of this type of attitude toward our Muslim neighbors. Though I have also always been skeptical about online "pledges" of this sort.


----------



## Todd King (Oct 9, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> Radical Love Campaign - Home
> 
> What do you think of this?
> 
> ...



This seems to qualify. 2Jo 1:9 Whosoever transgresseth, and abideth not in the doctrine of Christ, hath not God. He that abideth in the doctrine of Christ, he hath both the Father and the Son.


2Jo 1:10 If there come any unto you, and bring not this doctrine, receive him not into [your] house, neither bid him God speed:


2Jo 1:11 For he that biddeth him God speed is partaker of his evil deeds.

---------- Post added at 08:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 AM ----------


----------



## Jack K (Oct 9, 2011)

Todd King said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > Radical Love Campaign - Home
> ...




But we might make a distinction between giving the person shelter, aid, brotherly recognition and blessing so that he will be aided in propagating false teaching (which seems to be John's concern)... and praying that God will bless him by showing him his errors and bringing him to repentance. Taken the second way, it seems appropriate.


----------



## Rufus (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, I see a lot of people having Islamophobia (in and outside the church) and I find it wrong and disturbing.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 10, 2011)

What is Islamophobia? Isn't Islam dangerous?


Also, if we are not to engage in negative stereotyping per this pledge, can we continue to make the case that Islam tends towards violence and oppression? All stereotyping is not inaccurrate.


----------



## JoannaV (Oct 10, 2011)

It's neither bad nor good. That is, it needs expanding in order to be good. I will pray for Muslims that God will bless them and that they will experience His peace: the blessing and peace that comes only through Christ. There is no peace apart from the Gospel. It is too easy for this pledge to be read incorrectly. Plenty would read this and think it means earthly blessings and, you know, inner peace as they are now. That is the last thing we want! Unless they are convicted of their sin and know no peace they cannot come to know His peace!

I can understand someone wanting to write something non-objectionable, but they could have written this better and still remained non-objectionable. As it is, it is too easily misunderstood.

Islam =/= a Muslim. I think that is maybe the positive idea that is being conveyed in the last couple of items. Again, it is phrased in such a way that it could also mean "thou must not say Islam is wrong".
But there are people who fear Muslims so much that they run from them, and let their hatred of false/evil teachings overrun into vitriol against Muslims.


----------



## TimV (Oct 10, 2011)

You can always do the classic litmus test. Substitute Jews for Muslims, and test your feelings to see if there's any difference. If there is, there's probably some bigotry inside. As to the question, I wouldn't pray for God to bless them.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 10, 2011)

We have specific reformed ministries targetting catholics and Jews so why not specifically Muslims? 

Poppycock to your poppycock.


----------



## rookie (Oct 10, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> Radical Love Campaign - Home
> 
> What do you think of this?
> 
> ...



1 - I agree that I shouldn't be hateful towards them, and show love, but this is not if it sacrifices the gospel.
2 - What peace apart from repentance of their sins and falling upon Christ
3 - What excludes all the other cults/faiths or movements? Why specifically them
4 - Agreed, respectfully, but not avoiding tough questions to tickle their ears
5 - Let truth be truth, it's like saying Mormons are christians because they pray to God - Paul Washer had the best quote, "The truth was meant to sting"
6 - Why just Muslims, what makes them more "special" than anyone else?

Those are basically my thoughts, in a very very fast analytical read.


----------



## raekwon (Oct 10, 2011)

Joshua, maybe look at it like this... more and more of us know at least one Muslim. They're our neighbors, our co-workers, our baristas... our kids may go to school with their kids, etc. With the increased marginalization of Muslims in the US , especially over the last ten years, it's good to think of how to relate to them (yes, specifically) with the love of Christ. Certainly the Scriptures give us principles and action points to which we should be obedient, but there are some specific ways we can apply those to certain groups. I can't find fault with this.


----------



## Rufus (Oct 10, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> What is Islamophobia? Isn't Islam dangerous?
> 
> 
> Also, if we are not to engage in negative stereotyping per this pledge, can we continue to make the case that Islam tends towards violence and oppression? All stereotyping is not inaccurrate.



I'm not necessarily saying Islam as much as Muslims. Also it's not necessarily something along the lines of Islam being a religion of peace and theirs no tendency towards violence of any sort in it but more along the lines of "Oh no...Oh no....there a Muslim, they must want to chop of my head because I'm an infidel". My Dad was a combat adviser with the Afghan National Army, and those guys where not seeking to kill off American infidels.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 11, 2011)

Joshua; would you like to start a thread about targetting specific religions or people-groups or languages within a region? It is a common missiological practice to choose a focus on the mission field, even among reformed folks.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 12, 2011)

Most missionary efforts I know have some sort of focus other than mere geography. Is this "unreformed?"


----------



## elnwood (Oct 12, 2011)

Precisely because Christians have been focusing their outreach on people like themselves to the exclusion of Muslims.

We can make idealistic plans to "love everyone," but how is that working for us? Almost invariably it ends up with people loving the ones whom it is easiest to love, i.e. people who look like and talk like them.

The Reformed Christians in particular have not done a good job of reaching out to people who look different from them. Have you taken a look at the demographics of the Reformed church lately?


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Oct 12, 2011)

Didn't Paul target the Gentiles?


----------

